# Driftwood



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I bought a big piece of driftwood, but it wont sink i have it for 2 weeks in water and the driftwood wont want to sink.

What do you experts suggest?

Any advice is appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

screw it to slate.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

burna said:


> screw it to slate.


 what he said


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

What I do is cut a piece of plexiglass, screw it to the bottom of the driftwood and bury the plexi under the gravel. The gravel has enough weight to hold the driftwood down.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

wont the screw rust??if you put it in water.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Stainless


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

use wood screws. they should have them in home depot or lowe's etc.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Silicone suction cups to the bottom of the driftwood and stick them to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Thank You guys,
All those ideas are great but I want it to sink naturally.
Any more ideas are appreciated

Thank you


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Good luck on getting to sink naturally. I've had one log in my tank for over a year and it still doesn’t sink on its own.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

channafreak said:


> What I do is cut a piece of plexiglass, screw it to the bottom of the driftwood and bury the plexi under the gravel. The gravel has enough weight to hold the driftwood down.


 I will do that Thank You.......


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

let it soak in hot water in the bath tub, it soaks up the water and gets to be a heavy bastard.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

DirtyJersey said:


> let it soak in hot water in the bath tub, it soaks up the water and gets to be a heavy bastard.


 I try that I soak it for 2 hour with hot boiling water and the son of a [email protected]#$% still wont sink. i will try it one more time if it doesn't sink by next week i will make it into firewood..........


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Noe said:


> DirtyJersey said:
> 
> 
> > let it soak in hot water in the bath tub, it soaks up the water and gets to be a heavy bastard.
> ...


 Honestly, 2 hrs isnt enough to take out all the trapped oxygen in the wood. I usually soaked it overnight in a bucket. In a bucket, boiling water would enclose more of the wood than a whole bathtub. Try doing this overnight.. I did, and my woody was 3 ft long.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Noe said:
> 
> 
> > DirtyJersey said:
> ...


 Thanks bro I will do that.

Thank You......


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Keep us updated to see if it worked out.


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Noe said:
> 
> 
> > DirtyJersey said:
> ...


 Yeah i found that out through the LFS although the bogwood i bought was already screwed into slate (and also under 100 lbs of pea gravel hehe) so that bitch is sunk for good.









Sorry i wasn't more specific.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

yeah like rhomzilla said, soak it in boiling water overnight. I soaked mine for 2 days. And it naturally sunk. A little patience should do the trick.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I will try that. i will soak it over nite to see if it works.

I will keep you guys posted.

Thank You again........


----------



## KillerPs (Sep 29, 2003)

What do you all use to boil your driftwood...personally i don't have anything will fit a piece of driftwood and boil it


----------



## legalize'em (May 18, 2004)

had a piece of wood that took about 6 months to sink on its own. i even kept it in water when i took the tank down so wouldnt have to go through it again. its still in a rubbermaid full or rain water in my back yard breeding mosquitos. i think thats more because im lazy than anything else tho, haha.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I give up this son of a [email protected]#%H wont sink................








I spend 1/2 tank of propane just boiling it for 6 hours and left it soak over nite and still no luck................








Any more ideas will be appreciated, Thanks...........


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

attach it to a piece of slate. the weight of the slate and the gravel will hold it down. I couldn't find any slate so i used a peice of plexiglass ( i made sure the edges were rounded). I actually use this to hold down my plastic plants too.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> attach it to a piece of slate. the weight of the slate and the gravel will hold it down. I couldn't find any slate so i used a peice of plexiglass ( i made sure the edges were rounded). I actually use this to hold down my plastic plants too.


 I think that the slate will be my only solution.

Thank You ............


----------



## Rednats (Apr 30, 2004)

Boil it in a large metal drum for 1 or 2 hours or untill it sinks.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Rednats said:


> Boil it in a large metal drum for 1 or 2 hours or untill it sinks.


 I did that for 6 hours......and no luck........









Its going to be firewood pretty soon.........


----------



## Rednats (Apr 30, 2004)

Noe said:


> I did that for 6 hours......and no luck........
> 
> Its going to be firewood pretty soon.........


 Sorry to hear that. Sounds like your driftwood isn't as dense as it looks. The main trunk may be riddled with air pockets or small pores. Anyway, I once had a stubborn driftwook like that and when I had enough, I split it in two right in the middle with an axe. Guess what happened next??? It sank!!! LOL!!! Turned out there's a large air cavity right in the knot.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Rednats said:


> Noe said:
> 
> 
> > I did that for 6 hours......and no luck........
> ...


 That is a great idea..........








I will try that when I get home.
Thank you for that idea.


----------

